# thermal clothing for southern kayakkers any tips?



## jhbc123 (Oct 4, 2012)

Anyone out there who can advise on what actually to wear for a winter's kayak outing? I've scanned the web, albeit not very intense, and could not find much in the way of good tips for gear to keep you reasonably warm AND dryishh... on a kayak. I live and fish on the southcoast of NSW, and am not much of a winter person...in fact I ......g hate the cold! And I think most retailers will sell you anything...so I'd rather get some info from people in the know!


----------



## jhbc123 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks Matt. plenty of info there. cheers, John


----------



## jhbc123 (Oct 4, 2012)

So I looked up Kokatat.com etc. I gathered from a number of posts that these Kokatat pants are pretty good??? Anyone own a pair of these? Thinking about buying a pair with the socks. I think they are called "H3 Tempest with socks"?


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

jhbc123 said:


> So I looked up Kokatat.com etc. I gathered from a number of posts that these Kokatat pants are pretty good??? Anyone own a pair of these? Thinking about buying a pair with the socks. I think they are called "H3 Tempest with socks"?


Being an all year round kayak fisherman down here in Victoria and also enjoy doing night sessions i started wearing the kokatat tempest T3 pants about 2 years ago.
Definitely get the ones with the socks so you can layer up underneath and everything including your thick wool socks stay dry which is the biggest bonus with them.

Put a pair of crocs on over the top and your feet stay warm, I find dive boots no good on cold days\nights because they won't dry.

I got mine from Hobie in Geelong Vic http://kayakandsail.com.au/product-rang ... -with-sock
But pretty much all the Hobie dealers down here stock them.

They are an extremely popular item down here in Vic and often regarded as the best thing bought for the yak.
because there is no way we would go out as much in winter down here without them.
I've never heard anyone regret buying them or questioning the cost after wearing them either.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Polypropylene thermal tops and pants are a good layer to wear, very insulative but not bulky at all. I use them under my track pants and Kokatats. Got mine (the thermals) at Anaconda.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Squidley said:


> Polypropylene thermal tops and pants are a good layer to wear, very insulative but not bulky at all. I use them under my track pants and Kokatats. Got mine (the thermals) at Anaconda.


I can vouch for this too. They also have moisture wicking properties so you don't feel like you are wearing a garbage bag. Odd because I believe polypropylene is made from recycled plastic bags.

Anyway, they are thin, keep you warm and don't constrict movement. Also often cheaper than some other alternatives.


----------



## jhbc123 (Oct 4, 2012)

vikodin said:


> jhbc123 said:
> 
> 
> > So I looked up Kokatat.com etc. I gathered from a number of posts that these Kokatat pants are pretty good??? Anyone own a pair of these? Thinking about buying a pair with the socks. I think they are called "H3 Tempest with socks"?
> ...


Thanks for the heads up Jaryd. I will probably buy this product next week. Cheers John


----------



## jhbc123 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks all of you for your input, I'm a little wiser now. And looking forward to getting into the yak, without freezing my .... Cheers, John


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

have sharkskins but in winter prefer a wet suit (2 piece) & a rashi shirt

Smigel


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

What I had been doing pretty much matches the advice here.

But this winter just past was re-directed by marathon paddlers who do things like the Yukon. It's all based around wool which holds heat even when wet. Like many, I don't like wool on my skin (itchy) so use an under layer. This could be rashie or similar but have taken to using a thermal/compression style under-layer. Hopeless on there own due to wicking. But a wool layer over the top is just fantastic.

Then all you need is a weather proof outer. These guys recommend something that goes over the top of the PFD and has ventilation zips. So far I haven't had to use the water proof but the system of layering works fantastic as long as you have the magic ingredient - wool.


----------

